# Need two guys for offshore Friday!!!



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We're making a run out to Stetson Rock on a 2360 Prokat Friday (actually 27') for Hoo,Tuna,King, or whatever. Need two more guys to split gas,bait, and ice 4 ways. PM me ASAP. We're going out of April Fool's Point. 007


----------



## RTBROKKEN72 (Apr 19, 2006)

My son and I might be intrested in going what would our portion of cost be?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We might already be full, waiting on a phone call. Will get back to you one way or another. 007


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Boat is now full! Will post pic's and fishing report! Stay tuned for more "crew needed" posts! 007!


----------

